
The NYT's Visual Election Outcome Explorer - How we made the D3 decision tree - NelsonMinar
http://source.mozillaopennews.org/en-US/articles/nyts-512-paths-white-house/
======
rauljara
In general I've been super impressed with NY times visualizations recently. I
look at the 538 visualizations daily
(<http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/>). Sometimes they're splashy and
cool, but in general they're just tastefully designed in way that gives quick
insight into the data that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. And that's the
really crucial part, I think: culling the data so that the relevant stuff is
what jumps out at you.

~~~
hammock
The NYT Graphics Desk keeps a tumblr where they occasionally talk about the
process behind their creations. <http://chartsnthings.tumblr.com/>

------
danso
What I enjoy about the NYT interactives in particular is not just their
technical sophistication (which is formidable given that the creators of
Backbone.js and D3 are among their employees) but the sophisticated
information design. There's rarely a graphic that is made to show off bells
and whistles. The NYT is far and away he closest to embodying the Tufte spirit
and thoughtfulness online, given that Tufte has said very little about best
practices in interactives

~~~
astral303
I agree entirely. You never see the cliparty slapshy chartjunk that is most of
the infographics online. Any infographic from NY Times is designed to show
only the data and nothing but the data. For oil prices, a bar chart, not a
chart of barrels.

~~~
mnicole
Exactly. Sites like visual.ly are the 99designs of infographics. They're
graphic design 101 projects with often misleading/misinterpreted data thrown
on a document the size of the moon. They're hard to read and even harder to
digest.

------
paulgb
> We use a git-backed preview server that allows us to share versioned
> previews of graphics (any commit, any fork) and get feedback.

I'm jealous that this exists and I didn't know about it. Anyone aware of
something like this that exists in the open-source/SaaS world?

~~~
mbostock
It's mostly open-sourced, available here: <https://github.com/mbostock/git-
static>

~~~
paulgb
Very cool. I love your work.

------
ilcavero
this is simply awesome, not only cause of the great visualization of data but
because the interactions to model your scenarios blew me away. Really need to
learn this D3 stuff ASAP.

------
ckluis
The NY Times should do a behind the visuals for every post with visuals.
Excellent work recently.

